# S



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

S


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice!

Where do you get the sheets of drag material from?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

eBay in the states


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

There is a guy in Aust that sells sheets for 20 smackers, I will post a link tomorrow as not near my computer


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Check out downriggershop.com.au for the carbontex sheet.

Marty


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Marty75 said:


> Check out downriggershop.com.au for the carbontex sheet.
> 
> Marty


That looks the goods Marty....http://www.downriggershop.com.au/carbon ... shers.html



nad97 said:


> There is a guy in Aust that sells sheets for 20 smackers, I will post a link tomorrow as not near my computer


Is this him Nick?

trev


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Jack Erskine company is still going and they can custom cut any washers if you cant do it yourself.
http://www.jackerskine.com/hitech_carbontex.html



salticrak said:


> I had problems with carbon drags in my reels a few seasons ago, especially the eggbeaters.After a fair share of getting dunked in saltwater the drags eventually turned into a gooey mess. It was as if the drag washers had melted.I replaced them with felt washers and all is good.


Did you use Cals or Shimano drag grease on the washers? If you use the washers dry and they get wet, they will get sticky and fail. Still should dry them out after a good dunking.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I've used the stuff from downrigger shop. Don't know how the cost compares to other places but you get alot out of the $20 sheet. I think i've done about 3-4 reels and probably not even half the sheet used. Was a while ago though now, I havn't caught any huge fish but they are still going well. I uesd cals grease on mine.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

I recommend that you put a smear of drag grease on the metal washers to protect them from salt water corrosion.

Just looking at the wear pattern on the drag washers the surface contact is _not _good.

There is vast room for improvement here by lapping the metal drag washers with fine grade wet and dry sandpaper on a glass payne to create a flat contact surface.

I am disappointed to see this in a Shimano reel but I guess it's a testimony to marketplace cost cutting these days.

Smooth Drag in the States can supply metal washers also. They are small friendly family company and operate as such but the bonus is great customer service. ( Hi Dawn) 

If you are understandably concerned about security you can split you credit card number across two emails as do I.
~


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

exp2000 said:


> Just looking at the wear pattern on the drag washers the surface contact is _not _good. There is vast room for improvement here by lapping the metal drag washers with fine grade wet and dry sandpaper on a glass payne to create a flat contact surface.


This will make a vast improvement to the quality of your drag. You'll be surprised how curved your washers are. Its not difficult and if you are going to the expense and effort of creating/buying carbontex washers, you really should do this at the same time.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Lapping and glass payne are new terms, can you explain them?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Washers were "in a bad way"? I have a one word description for those washers, unfortunately it's not fit for use on this forum. :lol:


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

scater said:


> eBay in the states


Thanks for that!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Lapping is essentially grinding the washer flat. When they are punched from the sheet, they get a curve in the metal. It can be impossible to see with the naked eye initially but it is really obvious in the photos above. See how the wear on the washer is concentrated on the outer edge? By lapping the washer, you'll get a flat surface to provide a greater surface area for the drag to work on. It's easy to do.

Get a pane of glass (they are typically perfectly flat from manufacture) and place a sheet of sandpaper on it. Rub the washer on it until the washer is perfectly flat. It is easily seen as you wear it down as the area of wear increases and the convex or concave surface (dependant on the side) becomes smaller/larger. From memory I think I used 400grit to take off the majority then went down to 600grit then 800grit then 1000grit to make it nice and smooth. Best done in front of the TV as it takes a little while. Holding the washer was the hardest part. Expect to lose a bit of skin. I used a little knob of bluetac on the back of the washer to give my finger a little more grip. Someone else may have a better suggestion though.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

exp2000 said:


> I recommend that you put a smear of drag grease on the metal washers to protect them from salt water corrosion.
> 
> Smooth Drag in the States can supply metal washers also. They are small friendly family company and operate as such but the bonus is great customer service. ( Hi Dawn)
> 
> ...


X 2


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

nezevic said:


> Lapping is essentially grinding the washer flat. When they are punched from the sheet, they get a curve in the metal. It can be impossible to see with the naked eye initially but it is really obvious in the photos above. See how the wear on the washer is concentrated on the outer edge? By lapping the washer, you'll get a flat surface to provide a greater surface area for the drag to work on. It's easy to do.
> 
> Get a pane of glass (they are typically perfectly flat from manufacture) and place a sheet of sandpaper on it. Rub the washer on it until the washer is perfectly flat. It is easily seen as you wear it down as the area of wear increases and the convex or concave surface (dependant on the side) becomes smaller/larger. From memory I think I used 400grit to take off the majority then went down to 600grit then 800grit then 1000grit to make it nice and smooth. Best done in front of the TV as it takes a little while. Holding the washer was the hardest part. Expect to lose a bit of skin. I used a little knob of bluetac on the back of the washer to give my finger a little more grip. Someone else may have a better suggestion though.


I usually wear a leather glove after I start bleeding :shock:

In Lapidary a dollop of wax on the end of a stick is used to hold gemstones whilst grinding cabachon cuts. The surface of the wax is melted and acts as a temporary adhesive to the flat side of the gemstone. Although I have not tried it, likewise a dollop of wax or a slim candle meletd to the face of a metal drag washer may work facilitating relatively easy manipulation.

Be sure to use wet and dry sandpaper wetted down with water for best results. Although not strictly necessary, once you get below 1000 grit you can obtain ideal results. I progress to 5000 grit to acheive a true mirror finish. 8)  
~


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

To ensure you get nice round washers when cutting them out yourself cut them slightly oversize, using a small machine screw or bolt sandwich the carbon washers between the stainless washers, turn a belt sander upside down or on its side and use it like a linishing machine to round your carbontex washers.


----------

